# Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club Now accepting new members



## pirc12 (Apr 15, 2012)

New fishing club now accepting new members.
Name: Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club Inc.
Address: Fort Walton Beach Florida
Phone: 850-865-1199
e-mail: [email protected]

BASIC RULES:
artificial bait only
limits as to how far you can go as in if the tournament is in 
Fort Walton you can fish from Hulbert field to Midbay bridge.
Pensacola you can fish pensacola to Hulbert field. Destin you can 
fish from brooks bridge to east end of bay.
Panama city you can fish east and west bay.
Just examples subject to change.

Prizes:
1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies. Points for winners and for 
individuals who show up for tournaments and dont weight in any 
fish. Top two anglers of the year will have paid entry fees for IFA
tournament or paid guided trip in Louisanna.

Membership / Tournament Fees:
$40.00 per member for membership and $25.00 per member for
tournament fee. (10 tournaments) That's $290.00 a year, but
a member can pay $250.00 up front and membership and tournement 
dues are paid for the year, that saves $40.00 per year. Your membership.


Meetings will be held before each tournament to draw names for
boaters and non-boaters that will fish together. members recieve 
points for showing up for meetings.

One Last Rule: HAVE FUN FISHING


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

pirc12 said:


> New fishing club now accepting new members.
> Name: Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club Inc.
> Address: Fort Walton Beach Florida
> Phone: 850-865-1199
> ...


that last one may be a problem....im not gonna spend my time or money fishing with someone i may not like. Let people fish it with who they want and get along with and have 1 tournament that is a kids/ladies/choose your partner out of a hat and do it toward the end of the year so people get a feel for who is fishing it


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

spam.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



fisheye48 said:


> pirc12 said:
> 
> 
> > New fishing club now accepting new members.
> ...


X2 plus boundaries??? Goog luck with your club though!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

also one more thing....teams are going to spend money on fuel and tackle and if they win they get a plaque? are you going to have calcuttas? what about prizes for the top 3


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice to see someone thinking "out of the box!" Alot of bass fishing industry has always used some sort of "draw" tournament and it has serves them well. Many guys want to fish, but don't have a boat. Here's their chance to fish and learn. With alot of people coming and going, there's always someone, new, looking to fish. For you money guys, the IFA is the place for you. The Emerald Coast Redfish Club tournament series is a possible go between the two. I have noticed that alot people complain about paybacks and don't fish!?!?!?! You don't have to be a business major to figure out that you can only payback, what you take in. If you're looking for a guaranteed payback in the thousands, the IFA is for you.
If someone has a "problem" fishing with someone new, this club simply is not for you. I think keeping the tournaments limited to certain areas kind of levels the playing field for everyone, big rig or small. Think of it as a bass tournament at a certain lake. You can't fish just any lake you want to. You must fish within the confines of the chosen lake. Everyone has a choice, fish or don't fish. A new breath of fresh air might jump start Redfish Tournaments in the area!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I don't think the real problem falls on fishing with someone else other than your usual partner. What was mentioned was a non boater fishing with a boater. The non boater must be willing to follow the captains game plan and pay the appropriate half of expenses fuel etc... And be willing to help clean the boat when all is said and done. Also how far before the tournament do you know who your partner is? Do you get to prefish? Just a lot of questions unanswered.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

knowphish said:


> Nice to see someone thinking "out of the box!" Alot of bass fishing industry has always used some sort of "draw" tournament and it has serves them well. Many guys want to fish, but don't have a boat. Here's their chance to fish and learn. With alot of people coming and going, there's always someone, new, looking to fish. For you money guys, the IFA is the place for you. The Emerald Coast Redfish Club tournament series is a possible go between the two. I have noticed that alot people complain about paybacks and don't fish!?!?!?! You don't have to be a business major to figure out that you can only payback, what you take in. If you're looking for a guaranteed payback in the thousands, the IFA is for you.
> If someone has a "problem" fishing with someone new, this club simply is not for you. I think keeping the tournaments limited to certain areas kind of levels the playing field for everyone, big rig or small. Think of it as a bass tournament at a certain lake. You can't fish just any lake you want to. You must fish within the confines of the chosen lake. Everyone has a choice, fish or don't fish. A new breath of fresh air might jump start Redfish Tournaments in the area!


I don't know about others but I know when I fished tournaments I fished to win and by doing that I went where not a lot of people were going to go so we werent bombing the same fish. By having boundaries its almost like people fishing the same barrel it's just who is luckiest to catch the one fish at the bottom of it. And fishing with an unknown chad is right I'm not gonna take somebody who at the end of the day bails on you and now your left with a boat and tackle that has to be washed and maybe a nice fuel bill that they skipped out on. No thanks I'll take a partner I know and can trust


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

"Fish with someone you may not like". Maybe they can put you and I on the boat together Jason. :thumbup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> "Fish with someone you may no like". Maybe they can put you and I on the boat together Jason. :thumbup:


You wouldn't get any fishing in because you would be standing there in amazement at my awesome skills


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Been amazed at you for years old friend, how you been ?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Been amazed at you for years old friend, how you been ?


not to bad...living the army life and trying to blow stuff up on a daily basis!!!:thumbup:


----------

